# New Riser Mounts from DCAP



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Todd they look awesome.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

hilltophunter said:


> Todd they look awesome.


Very proud of these, placing the weight lower is incredible in making the bow hold much more stable, nice to hear from you.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

The new riser mount is awesome Todd. Put mine on saturday with two 4" pro stabilizers. Makes it alot easier to hold steady with weight below the center of the bow.

Once again, more quality products from Todd and DCAP....


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

Do you have any pics of these mounted on a hoyt riser?


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

vey nice :thumb:


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

X-NOCK said:


> Do you have any pics of these mounted on a hoyt riser?


Ask and you shall receive....


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Another view


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I have had a chance to test these out over the last week or so. *They are simply awesome!* I talked to Todd about these last summer and he said he would get on it and he did! WOW did he come through. My bow holds much more steady during and after the shot. They work like a pendulum on a clock. All the weight is on the bottom of the riser and it stabilizes the bow much better than having the weight in the middle of the bow. They don't move or rotate from their position what so ever. I strongly suggest buying these with Todd's Quick Disconnect Adjusting Arm like what is on my setup. Tuning of them is endless because of the 360 degrees of adjustment on the bracket and 180 degree adjustment on the knuckle of the arm. 

Don't hesitate to PM if you have any questions about this setup.

This is only one of the reasons why Dead Center Archery Products is the best. Todd listens to what shooters are asking for and delivers a product that is as good if not better than what we all can invision!

Again...Thanks Todd for continuing to make an awesome product!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Forgot to mention*

These brackets are not drilled and tapped for the thread on the stab, they were designed to be used with our QDC Adjusting arms or you can order them with Back Stab Nuts if you would perfer to just run your bars straight back. I will be selling these in kits on the website soon.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Todd,

Do you have a resale price in mind??????


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Crusher said:


> Todd,
> 
> Do you have a resale price in mind??????


From what I understand you are not allowed to post pricing in this section. I will be posting them in the Free Classified within the next few days.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Single Riser Mount*

There will be a single offset riser bracket coming in the next 2-3 wks and it will be made for left and right hand shooters. Thanks for all the pms on this product, amazing for just posting it last night.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

all pms answered and thanks for all the questions


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

*Brackets*

Those look great was thinking about adding Vbars to my setup. I think these would serve the purpose a little better and I can't wait to see the offset bars. Great job Todd you will be hearing from me soon.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Here's my AM35 with the new offset. I have the offset mounted upward with 2 4" 3D pro stabs with the back stab nuts.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

ttt for some great products.....


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

lets keep this one up top :wink:


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

All pms answered and thanks for all the response on this product, the single mounts are complete other than the annodizing and should be avalible for purchase next weekend.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*



cncmachiningman said:


> All pms answered and thanks for all the response on this product, the single mounts are complete other than the annodizing and should be avalible for purchase next weekend.


SWEET Let me know when so i can put my order in for 1 :wink:
Thanks Again
John


----------



## BlackTimber (Sep 15, 2002)

That is slick, very slick. I want a set! :thumbs_up


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet....Just what I was looking for.....I was trying to figure out a way to use that hole in the bottom of my Pro Elite 

Well maybe one of the other options on the website....but either way....:thumb:


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Cannot wait to get my riser mounts :thumbs_up


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the pms and orders, the single side mount should be avalible the beginning of next week, all pms are answered.


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

*Single side mount*

Will you be posting a picture of it when they are completed?


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

X-NOCK said:


> Will you be posting a picture of it when they are completed?


I sure will, but i cant post pricing in this section,please pm me for pricing.
Thanks for your interest.


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

Are the single riser mounts available to order yet?


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

I checked out a single riser mount on one of his staff shooters bow over the weekend and I was very impressed with todds design... Plan on picking one up if I change to a long stab and side bar set-up. :thumbs_up


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

mathewsk said:


> I checked out a single riser mount on one of his staff shooters bow over the weekend and I was very impressed with todds design... Plan on picking one up if I change to a long stab and side bar set-up. :thumbs_up



Thanks Matt, glad to hear you and Wes are busy and you guys string and set ups are first class. 
The response on these brackets has been awsome , it will take a little while to get the word out on them.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Lets keep this one up top :wink:


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

*pictures?*

Any pictures the single yet? :thumbs_up


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Hey ATer's :shade:
Let's see some pic's of your New Riser Mounts from DCAP?


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Single mounts w/ Nut Kit*

You asked for them here they are, Our PATENT PENDING Single Riser Mount with Nut Kit allows you to place your back stabilizer lower on the riser for lower weight placement, please remember the brackets are not threaded for your stabilizer. Mount clamps through hole in riser from 1/4" to 3/8" holes. Includes 1/4" bolt, leather washers for between bracket and riser to protect finish and bracket and locking nut. Fits Hoyt, Bowtech, Elite and any riser with 1/4" to 3/8" holes. Brackets can be ordered to be mounted either in the up position or down depending on the hole locations on your riser. The mounts are on a Hoyt X Tec in the pictures along with our new lite weight stabilizers . These will be for sale in the sights,scopes and stabilizers section of AT shortly and on the website. Any ? just pm me.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Single Riser Mount w/ QDC Adj Arm*

You asked for them here they are, Our PATENT PENDING Single Riser Mount with QDC Adjusting Arm allows you to place your back stabilizer lower on the riser for lower weight placement, please remember the brackets are not threaded for your stabilizer. Mount clamps through hole in riser from 1/4" to 3/8" holes. Includes 1/4" bolt, leather washers for between bracket and riser to protect finish and bracket and locking nut. Fits Hoyt, Bowtech, Elite and any riser with 1/4" to 3/8" holes. Brackets can be ordered to be mounted either in the up position or down depending on the hole locations on your riser. The mounts are on a Hoyt X Tec in the pictures along with our new lite weight stabilizers . These will be for sale in the sights,scopes and stabilizers section of AT shortly and on the website. Any ? just pm me. 
Timing marks are engraved on brackets for precise adjustment when used with our QDC Adjusting arms.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*Prices*

Prices for all style of these mounts are posted in the sights , scope and stabilizer section in the items for sale.


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*fellas*

I will be picking one up sometime this week, and I will give a review when I get it.. It is definately nice living in the same town where they are made!!! Todd gave me a tour of his facility last year and it is amazing what they can make in there....and their machining is first class or should I say TOP NOTCH! Can't wait to see what he comes up with next???


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Well I must say it was worth the wait..... These things are a must have IMO


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

*IBO Worlds*

Hope to some of you in Ohio this weekend , good luck if you go, I shoot at 9:30 Saturday morning.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll be there...Saturday at 10:36!


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

Crusher said:


> I'll be there...Saturday at 10:36!


Nice hanging out with you for a while this weekend at indoor worlds.


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

mathewsk said:


> I will be picking one up sometime this week, and I will give a review when I get it.. It is definately nice living in the same town where they are made!!! Todd gave me a tour of his facility last year and it is amazing what they can make in there....and their machining is first class or should I say TOP NOTCH! Can't wait to see what he comes up with next???


I agree. It's like watching a TV drama and at the end it says "To Be Continued" and you gotta wait till next fall.


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

bump this right to the top


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*here is my single*

side bar mount for DCAP... very adjustable indeed... craftmanship is great...easy to set-up


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*ttt*

Let's keep this one up top :wink:
John


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Them riser mounts are awesome.


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

lets keep it up front


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Just ordered one of the riser mounts. Thanks alot Todd and it was a pleasure doing buisiness with you.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Here ya go......


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

alfabuck said:


> Here ya go......


looks great and thanks for your business , they are a sweet mount .


----------



## buckman2591 (Feb 6, 2011)

cncmachiningman said:


> Very proud of these, placing the weight lower is incredible in making the bow hold much more stable, nice to hear from you.



Too bad these wont work on my alpha elite in the portion below the grip where there is the open space. pm if you have a solution to make these work in this location


----------



## TGB Archery (Aug 23, 2012)

Will this work on a 2010 hoyt vantage elite and if so where can i find one?


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

TGB Archery said:


> Will this work on a 2010 hoyt vantage elite and if so where can i find one?


This mount is avalible on our website, it will fit thru any hole in the riser up to 3/8 of an inch in dia.


----------



## cncmachiningman (Jan 27, 2007)

BTW these are not a new product, they have been around for along time and our best selling bracket next to the heavy duty offset bar with qdc arm.


----------

